# 2010 Texas Spring Break Rally



## Ghosty

* Weather forecast is Sunny and 80's *

12-15MAR 2010 TEXAS SPRING BREAK RALLY at PECAN PARK SAN MARCOS 










PECAN PARK RV SITE 

Wagonmaster: LAURA (OUTTAHERE) 
Place: PECAN PARK RV
Date: SPRING BREAK 12-15MAR 2010

Call Rachel or Bonnie at 1-888-808-7181 for reservation. It should be under Texas Outbackers.

Let Laura (OUTTAHERE) know when you make your reservation so she can reserve more spots if needed.

Here's the line up so far: (Adults + kids)

XXX - VDUB -- Devilled Eggs
320-
321- kenkat (?) Calico Beans
322-
323- 
324- OUTTAHERE (2 + 1) Beans and Pizza for the kids
325- Outback Steve/Crawgator (2 + 2) Corn Salsa 
326- GHOSTY (2 + 2) Spanish/Mexican Rice 
327- ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (2) Cheese, Sour Cream, Avacado 
328- Texas Friends (2 + 2) Fajita Meat and Tortillas
329- TexAG - (unknown #) Chips and Queso
330- Proffsionl (2 + 2) cornbread casserole and mini pecan muffins
331- MSWALT (3 + 4) Banana Pudding and side


----------



## proffsionl

2. Proffsionl March 12-21 (same as Ghosty)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

collinsfam_tx - March 12-21


----------



## Outback Steve

Outback Steve March 12 - 21


----------



## Gary and Peg

Ghosty said:


> 2010 TEXAS SPRING BREAK RALLY at PECAN PARK SAN MARCOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PECAN PARK RV SITE
> 
> Wagonmaster: LAURA (OUTTAHERE)
> Place: PECAN PARK RV
> Date: SPRING BREAK 2010 (Exact date to be determined)
> 
> This is just a placeholder so we can figure out when the best time for the Rally will be. I know that most of the kids all get out within a two/three week period so we just need to figure out the best weekend to have it ...
> 
> People who want to stay longer (since their kids are out of school) can add or subtract dates prior to or after the "Official" rally dates (thats what a few of us did last year to get 5 solid days out of the rally instead of just the typical three).
> 
> I think the easiest way to do this is to write down your handle and list the last day your kids are in school (usually a Friday) that STARTS your kids Spring Break and list the date that ENDS it (normally a Sunday) .... if you are thinking about attending and either have no kids, or no preference, then please list your name and simply put OPEN. Then we will simply use a calendar and choose a date that accommodates the majority of the folks that are coming. I would propose that we accumulate dates until 24OCT (one week) and at that time decide by majority what the best date to have the rally is. If anyone has a better way or plan please feel free to voice it since all i am trying to do is get the ball rolling since as we all know, Pecan Park fills up FAST ...
> 
> 1. GHOSTY March 12-21 (ie - my kids last day is that Friday the 12th (3:30pm) and they don't go back until that Monday the 22. So anywhere between the MAR12-21 would work for us.)
> 
> 2. Proffsionl March 12-21 (same as Ghosty)


3. Gary and Peg OPEN


----------



## mswalt

Same here. Kids are off the week of 15-19 so anywhere from the 12 through 21 would be good for us.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere

Thanks for the nomination Ghosty...

Jasmine's spring break is also the week if Mar 15th - 19th, so far that makes 6 families with the same date and Gary & Peg as open.

I have my list going.... let's hear from you other folks.


----------



## Steve McNeil

OuttaHere said:


> Thanks for the nomination Ghosty...
> 
> Jasmine's spring break is also the week if Mar 15th - 19th, so far that makes 6 families with the same date and Gary & Peg as open.
> 
> I have my list going.... let's hear from you other folks.


Our kids are out the same week. However, we wouldn't be able to arrive until Saturday (March 13th) evening. They have school that Friday, March 12th.

Thanks Steve and Mary


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Ghosty said:


> 2010 TEXAS SPRING BREAK RALLY at PECAN PARK SAN MARCOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PECAN PARK RV SITE
> 
> Wagonmaster: LAURA (OUTTAHERE)
> Place: PECAN PARK RV
> Date: SPRING BREAK 2010 (Exact date to be determined)
> 
> This is just a placeholder so we can figure out when the best time for the Rally will be. I know that most of the kids all get out within a two/three week period so we just need to figure out the best weekend to have it ...
> 
> People who want to stay longer (since their kids are out of school) can add or subtract dates prior to or after the "Official" rally dates (thats what a few of us did last year to get 5 solid days out of the rally instead of just the typical three).
> 
> I think the easiest way to do this is to write down your handle and list the last day your kids are in school (usually a Friday) that STARTS your kids Spring Break and list the date that ENDS it (normally a Sunday) .... if you are thinking about attending and either have no kids, or no preference, then please list your name and simply put OPEN. Then we will simply use a calendar and choose a date that accommodates the majority of the folks that are coming. I would propose that we accumulate dates until 24OCT (one week) and at that time decide by majority what the best date to have the rally is. If anyone has a better way or plan please feel free to voice it since all i am trying to do is get the ball rolling since as we all know, Pecan Park fills up FAST ...
> 
> 1. GHOSTY March 12-21 (ie - my kids last day is that Friday the 12th (3:30pm) and they don't go back until that Monday the 22. So anywhere between the MAR12-21 would work for us.)
> 
> 2. Proffsionl March 12-21 (same as Ghosty)


 ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS March 12-21


----------



## Texas Friends

March 12-21 is our break...

Let us know

Friends


----------



## OuttaHere

Nine families... same date... nice!


----------



## mswalt

OuttaHere said:


> Nine families... same date... nice!


Looks good to go!









I think I'd prefer the second weekend so we could be there earlier on Friday. Or maybe a Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday rally. Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

So is it going to be later on the spring break week or has the decision been made? Gary is looking at bidding days off and vacation time so we are hoping to have the dates by then. Also if the dates were discussed for the '10 Fall rally?????


----------



## mswalt

Outback Steve said:


> So is it going to be later on the spring break week or has the decision been made? Gary is looking at bidding days off and vacation time so we are hoping to have the dates by then. Also if the dates were discussed for the '10 Fall rally?????


No decision yet of which I'm aware. We haven't even discussed a Fall rally yet.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

mswalt said:


> So is it going to be later on the spring break week or has the decision been made? Gary is looking at bidding days off and vacation time so we are hoping to have the dates by then. Also if the dates were discussed for the '10 Fall rally?????


No decision yet of which I'm aware. We haven't even discussed a Fall rally yet.

Mark
[/quote]

the first weekend will work better for us but we will work with it either way.


----------



## OuttaHere

I apologize for not being more attentive... my Dad has had a few set backs.. but he his getting better. Anyway.. looks like the popular vote is going to be the first part of Spring Break for the rally.

We will plan to have our pot luck Saturday evening (or Sunday, chime in.. let me know your travel plans). I will stop by Pecan Park Monday afternoon and reserve 10 spaces.

Looking forward to another Outbacker's rally... and all you SOB's....

Laura


----------



## Tex Ag

Count one more. We've missed the last few, and are looking forward to making San Marcos.

Keith


----------



## OuttaHere

Tex Ag said:


> Count one more. We've missed the last few, and are looking forward to making San Marcos.
> 
> Keith


Great to hear from you Keith.. looking forward to seeing you and yours there...


----------



## OuttaHere

2010 TEXAS SPRING BREAK RALLY at PECAN PARK SAN MARCOS

PECAN PARK RV SITE

Wagonmaster: LAURA (OUTTAHERE) 
Place: PECAN PARK RV
Date: Arrival date Mar 13... till you decide to leave

10 spaces are reserved for the Texas Outbackers for the Spring Break Rally until Jan. 1, 2010 (back row by the river). Call Rachel or Bonnie at 1-888-808-7181 and make your reservation soon. It should be under Texas Outbackers, if not, then under my name (Laura Corbin).

There have been a few changes regarding their pricing, some of the spaces are upgraded. Since it is Spring Break week there are no discounts. There will be regular sites, large sites and "luxury" sites.

Let me know when you make your reservation so I can reserve more spots if needed.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## Texas Friends

Count all 5 of us in! I will have Bryan call and get reservations this week! Thanks for spearheading this upcoming rally Laura!


----------



## mswalt

OuttaHere said:


> 2010 TEXAS SPRING BREAK RALLY at PECAN PARK SAN MARCOS
> 
> PECAN PARK RV SITE
> 
> Wagonmaster: LAURA (OUTTAHERE)
> Place: PECAN PARK RV
> Date: Arrival date Mar 13... till you decide to leave
> 
> 10 spaces are reserved for the Texas Outbackers for the Spring Break Rally until Jan. 1, 2010 (back row by the river). Call Rachel or Bonnie at 1-888-808-7181 and make your reservation soon. It should be under Texas Outbackers, if not, then under my name (Laura Corbin).
> 
> There have been a few changes regarding their pricing, some of the spaces are upgraded. Since it is Spring Break week there are no discounts. There will be regular sites, large sites and "luxury" sites.
> 
> Let me know when you make your reservation so I can reserve more spots if needed.
> 
> Happy Camping!!


My reservations are made. We're arriving on Saturday, March 13 and leaving on Tuesday, March 16. Looking forward to another great rally with y'all.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

Reservations made....

We will arrive sometime on Friday and leave on Tuesday.


----------



## crawgator

Just wondering who else has made those reservations.... When I called there were only two so far...


----------



## Texas Friends

Just a reminder.... Time to make your reservation!
Be sure and stress you are in the "Texas Outbackers" group so we are all together at the rally!

Merry Christmas!

Bryan


----------



## proffsionl

Our reservation is in. We are in the space right next to Mark (the next easiest to get into and out of with our ginormous rig.









We'll be arriving on Saturday, leaving on Tuesday!


----------



## OuttaHere

Just a reminder... the reserved spots for the rally will be up for grabs after after Jan 1.... call for your reservation soon!!!


----------



## crawgator

OuttaHere said:


> Just a reminder... the reserved spots for the rally will be up for grabs after after Jan 1.... call for your reservation soon!!!


Who all has reservations????


----------



## mswalt

crawgator said:


> Just a reminder... the reserved spots for the rally will be up for grabs after after Jan 1.... call for your reservation soon!!!


Who all has reservations????
[/quote]

I do!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends

I do!

Bryan


----------



## proffsionl

At the risk of being a lemming...

I do!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We are working on getting reservations for arriving on Friday and leaving on Tuesday. I will update when we get it confirmed.


----------



## Ghosty

I do...


----------



## OuttaHere

Here's the line up so far:

320-
321-
322-
323- Collins 
324- Corbin 
325- Oliver 
326- Smith
327-
328- Friend
329-
330- Taylor
331- Walters


----------



## crawgator

There are still spaces available, come on fellow outbackers make your reservations.


----------



## mswalt

crawgator said:


> There are still spaces available, come on fellow outbackers make your reservations.


Yeah, where's all those other Texas Outbackers? Let's get those spots reserved before they're all gone!

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Just FYI for any that want to know...We are arriving on Friday and departing on Tuesday.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

OuttaHere said:


> Here's the line up so far:
> 
> 320-
> 321-
> 322-
> 323- Collins
> 324- Corbin
> 325- Oliver
> 326- Smith
> 327-
> 328- Friend
> 329-
> 330- Taylor
> 331- Walters


*Well, we are finally registered. We have had a wild and rough three or four months. My mom passed away on January 2, 2010, so until then Judy and I did not know what our plans would be. I know we missed the January 1st deadline, but I talked to Bonnie today and she said that she could still put us with the rest of the Outbackers. We plan on getting there on March 13 and staying until the 16th.
See everyone in March.
Rob and Judy*


----------



## mswalt

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Here's the line up so far:
> 
> 320-
> 321-
> 322-
> 323- Collins
> 324- Corbin
> 325- Oliver
> 326- Smith
> 327-
> 328- Friend
> 329-
> 330- Taylor
> 331- Walters


*Well, we are finally registered. We have had a wild and rough three or four months. My mom passed away on January 2, 2010, so until then Judy and I did not know what our plans would be. I know we missed the January 1st deadline, but I talked to Bonnie today and she said that she could still put us with the rest of the Outbackers. We plan on getting there on March 13 and staying until the 16th.
See everyone in March.
Rob and Judy*
[/quote]

Rob,

So sorry to hear about your mom. You have our sincere condolences.

It'll be good to see you in San Marcos, however.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

OuttaHere said:


> Here's the line up so far:
> 
> 320-
> 321-
> 322-
> 323- Collins
> 324- Corbin
> 325- Oliver
> 326- Smith
> 327- Shindler
> 328- Friend
> 329-
> 330- Taylor
> 331- Walters


I got my reservation confirmation today...see everyone March 13th.


----------



## livetofish

Sorry have to miss this one. The family out voted me and we are going to somewhere in Louisiana.


----------



## mswalt

livetofish said:


> Sorry have to miss this one. The family out voted me and we are going to somewhere in Louisiana.


Your family is missing out on a great opportunity to meet and greet fellow Outbackers! This is a great bunch of people.

Sorry you can't make it.

Mark


----------



## TexanThompsons

One of these days we'll make one, but my parents wanted to go camping with us during their spring break and they are not Outbackers. Looks like we're headed to the coast instead. Then, in June #4 comes so not sure when we'll actually make it to a rally!

On a side note, our kiddos have food allergies, anyone in this group have a similar situation? We've gotten used to having to bring our own food when we meet up with larger groups, just thought I would check.

Have fun you guys!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

TexanThompsons said:


> One of these days we'll make one, but my parents wanted to go camping with us during their spring break and they are not Outbackers. Looks like we're headed to the coast instead. Then, in June #4 comes so not sure when we'll actually make it to a rally!
> 
> On a side note, our kiddos have food allergies, anyone in this group have a similar situation? We've gotten used to having to bring our own food when we meet up with larger groups, just thought I would check.
> 
> Have fun you guys!


My Mother In Law and her sister always come along with us. They aren't 'Outbackers' in the forum sense but they are part of our family! Just so you know, your parents would be welcomed just as you would be! Congratulations on #4, we just had #3 in November.

Micah


----------



## mswalt

Add one more to the list.......



> KenKat, on 25 January 2010 - 04:39 PM, said:
> 
> We just reserved our site (#321) and will be joining your group. We are winter Texans (spending this winter in Riviera, TX - on Baffin Bay just south of Corpus Christi). We are heading home (northern WI) March 9 and were heading to Fredricksburg, TX anyway. So, it will be good meeting more Texans;-) We will be arriving March 12th, staying 3 nights.
> 
> Happy camping! We are enjoying the warm temps here (finally) - arrived in TX on Dec. 8. It's been a wet, chilly winter, but we can't complain. Back home it's much colder...and whiter;-)
> 
> See you soon,
> Kathy & Ken Mitchell


Hey, we'll be glad to have you join us! See you there.

Mark


----------



## Sir Campselot

Me and the Mrs. have been pretty busy, but are hoping we can make this one. Last year's we did not get the new tt in on time. I will check and see if there are any spots still available with the rest of the posie.

See Ya and happy campin!

Sir


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Sir Campselot said:


> Me and the Mrs. have been pretty busy, but are hoping we can make this one. Last year's we did not get the new tt in on time. I will check and see if there are any spots still available with the rest of the posie.
> 
> See Ya and happy campin!
> 
> Sir


_Curtis,

I was beginning to think that you and Donna had gotten lost. I see your TT in the storage shed, but I wasn't sure if you had been out in awhile. Hope to see ya'll at the Rally.

Rob_


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

collinsfam_tx said:


> One of these days we'll make one, but my parents wanted to go camping with us during their spring break and they are not Outbackers. Looks like we're headed to the coast instead. Then, in June #4 comes so not sure when we'll actually make it to a rally!
> 
> On a side note, our kiddos have food allergies, anyone in this group have a similar situation? We've gotten used to having to bring our own food when we meet up with larger groups, just thought I would check.
> 
> Have fun you guys!


My Mother In Law and her sister always come along with us. They aren't 'Outbackers' in the forum sense but they are part of our family! Just so you know, your parents would be welcomed just as you would be! Congratulations on #4, we just had #3 in November.

Micah
[/quote]

*TexanThompsons,

You are always welcome to come to our Rallies, whether you are in an Outback are not. Our Outbackers group is now only about half that still have Outbacks. We always welcome friends and family of the Outback family.

Rob*


----------



## vdub

Well, according to Bonnie, all the outbacker slots are taken, so we are in #225. The Collins' will be able to look into our back window. We scheduled 11-15Mar as we are heading to BigBend right after the rally.


----------



## mswalt

vdub said:


> Well, according to Bonnie, all the outbacker slots are taken, so we are in #225. The Collins' will be able to look into our back window. We scheduled 11-15Mar as we are heading to BigBend right after the rally.


Hey, glad y'all decided to come! Look forward to meeting you.

Mark


----------



## vdub

Yeah, after what? 5 years? It's about time I meet you and ghosty. Besides, I need to see ghosty's solar setup. We've been hitting the trail pretty hard this year and we'll have to delay our travels a couple weeks, but we needed the break. I can't think of a better place to march in place than SA.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Hey vdub,
It looks as if you are still located with the group. Whether you are looking in side windows or back windows, it still part of the group. Judy and I will be glad to meet you. See you in San Marcos.

Robert


----------



## vdub

Yeah, it looks like a good location. Not sure I'll be able to get sat tv, but, oh well.... Do they allow campfires there? If so, can you scavange for wood? Ought to be fun -- we have never been to a rally before.


----------



## mswalt

vdub said:


> Yeah, it looks like a good location. Not sure I'll be able to get sat tv, but, oh well.... Do they allow campfires there? If so, can you scavange for wood? Ought to be fun -- we have never been to a rally before.


Rallies are great! You'll enjoy it.

As far as fires go, it depends on whether or not there's a burn ban in effect. One year, we had a great big, roaring fire (Ghosty's creation). We sat around most of the night enjoying it, each other, and s'mores. Then in subsequent years, a burn ban. They sell firewood at the office.

Don't know about this year.

See you there.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere

mswalt said:


> Yeah, it looks like a good location. Not sure I'll be able to get sat tv, but, oh well.... Do they allow campfires there? If so, can you scavange for wood? Ought to be fun -- we have never been to a rally before.


Rallies are great! You'll enjoy it.

As far as fires go, it depends on whether or not there's a burn ban in effect. One year, we had a great big, roaring fire (Ghosty's creation). We sat around most of the night enjoying it, each other, and s'mores. Then in subsequent years, a burn ban. They sell firewood at the office.

Don't know about this year.

See you there.

Mark
[/quote]


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Here's the line up so far:

225- vdub
320-
321-
322-
323- Collins 
324- Corbin 
325- Oliver 
326- Smith
327- Shindler
328- Friend
329-
330- Taylor
331- Walters

There seems to be four trailers missing from this list, if all the sites are now taken. Let us know if you are signed up, but do not show on this list.


----------



## OuttaHere

Oh Lord... forgive me for ignoring my Outback friends.. the rally is coming up fast and I need help! My father is ill, and I spend every other weekend with him and still try to maintain my house, husband, kids, granddaughter and job. But I am failing with the plans for the rally. Will one of them step up and take over the potluck? I can certainly load up the Kargoroo with fire wood so we will have a campfire and the kids can make s'mores. Need help!!


----------



## mswalt

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Here's the line up so far:
> 
> 225- vdub
> 320-
> 321- *kenkat - the Mitchells*
> 322-
> 323- Collins
> 324- Corbin
> 325- Oliver
> 326- Smith
> 327- Shindler
> 328- Friend
> 329-
> 330- Taylor
> 331- Walters
> 
> 
> There seems to be four trailers missing from this list, if all the sites are now taken. Let us know if you are signed up, but do not show on this list.


Added the Mitchells. I also think TexAg has signed up. Not sure of their spot, though.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

_*THE GROUP AS OF FEBRUARY 17, 2010 :*_

225- vdub
320-
321- Mitchells - *kenkat*
322-
323- Collins - *collinsfam_tx*
324- Corbin - *OUTTAHERE*
325- Oliver - *Outback Steve/Crawgator*
326- Smith - *GHOSTY*
327- Shindler - *ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS*
328- Friend - *Texas Friends*
329-
330- Taylor - *Proffsionl*
331- Walters - *MSWALT*


----------



## mswalt

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> _*THE GROUP AS OF FEBRUARY 17, 2010 :*_
> 
> 225- vdub
> 320-
> 321- Mitchells - *kenkat*
> 322-
> 323- Collins - *collinsfam_tx*
> 324- Corbin - *OUTTAHERE*
> 325- Oliver - *Outback Steve/Crawgator*
> 326- Smith - *GHOSTY*
> 327- Shindler - *ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS*
> 328- Friend - *Texas Friends*
> 329-
> 330- Taylor - *Profssional*
> 331- Walters - *MSWALT*


----------



## Texas Friends

I dont mind heading up the potluck if no one wants to jump on it...

Let me know.

Bryan


----------



## vdub

Go for it! I can bring some deviled eggs plus whatever....


----------



## mswalt

Texas Friends said:


> I dont mind heading up the potluck if no one wants to jump on it...
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Bryan


That sounds like a plan!

The last few years we bought BBQ from Rudy's in New Braunfels. Same thing this time around? Plus whatever we bring as sides?

Your call.

Mark


----------



## vdub

What's the ratio of kids v. adults? Any numbers?


----------



## Texas Friends

We can start a head count for the meal...

Texas Friends = 2 adults 2 small kids


----------



## mswalt

Texas Friends said:


> We can start a head count for the meal...
> 
> Texas Friends = 2 adults 2 small kids


Texas Friends = 2 adults + 2 small kids
mswalt = 3 adults + 3 kids


----------



## mswalt

vdub said:


> What's the ratio of kids v. adults? Any numbers?


Oh, vdub, it usually takes 2 adults to make 1 kid!!


----------



## crawgator

2 adults + 2 large kids and


----------



## vdub

> Oh, vdub, it usually takes 2 adults to make 1 kid!!


OK, then we would be 2 adults and/or 1 kid. No real kids, cats, or dogs. We do love dogs, tho....

We're at Canyon Lake right now. Going to be here until the rally... Nice to be doing nothing.


----------



## proffsionl

2 kids, 2 adults...


----------



## vdub

I need to see your Open Range. Saw one on the road the other day and was intriqued. 100" wide!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

We will have just the two of us... 2 Adults


----------



## Ghosty

Man i am really starting to look forward to the Rally .. work has been pure hell ... been on the road literally for the last 5 weeks and heading back out for two more weeks tomorrow... starting to fly home just to get clean clothes, sleep, and then back out ...


----------



## vdub

Sorry to do this guys, but we got a monthly rate of just $300/month at Canyon Lake which takes us through 22Mar. It was too hard to pass up, so I cancelled our reservation at Pecan. HOWEVER, we do want to participate in the potluck and meet everyone, so keep us scheduled for the potluck. vdub


----------



## crawgator

Getting excited! Only two weeks away. Gary and I should be up early on Friday. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## mswalt

Change in attendance.

mswalt - 3 adults and *4* kids (gd asked a friend to come with her)

Please count us as two trailers for helping with the meat purchase.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> _*THE GROUP AS OF MARCH 1, 2010 :*_
> 
> 225-
> 
> 320-
> 321- Mitchells - *kenkat*
> 322-
> 323- Collins - *collinsfam_tx*
> 324- Corbin - *OUTTAHERE*
> 325- Oliver - *Outback Steve/Crawgator*
> 326- Smith - *GHOSTY*
> 327- Shindler - *ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS*
> 328- Friend - *Texas Friends*
> 329-
> 330- Taylor - *Proffsionl*
> 331- Walters - *MSWALT*


----------



## vdub

We are planning to bring some deviled eggs, but if you are lacking something in any particular area, let us know and we can bring that instead. What day is the pot luck?


----------



## OuttaHere

Oh my, what a poor wagon master I have been!! Good to see all the comments and reservations. Count us in for 2 adults and 1 child for the potluck. Let's plan on Sunday evening for the potluck, I think everyone will be there and settled in. Put us down for beans and pizza for the kids.

I was in San Marcos today (in the rain), the water is running over the low water crossings. Also, no burn bans!!! Bring the fire wood and fixing for S'Mores!

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!!!

Laura


----------



## proffsionl

We'll provide cornbread casserole and mini pecan muffins...


----------



## Ghosty

OuttaHere said:


> Also, no burn bans!!! Bring the fire wood and fixing for S'Mores!
> 
> Laura


Wonder if they have fire retardant picnic tables ...


----------



## OuttaHere

Ghosty said:


> Also, no burn bans!!! Bring the fire wood and fixing for S'Mores!
> 
> Laura


Wonder if they have fire retardant picnic tables ...








[/quote]

You said it!! Not me!!


----------



## crawgator

I'll bring corn salsa.


----------



## Texas Friends

As far as the main dish goes... 
Last year at Pecan Park we cooked fajita meat (beef and chicken) and had fajitas as the main course.
I dont mind doing that again and would enjoy doing it again if that is what the group would like to do. I am sure I can keep the cost down lower doing fajitas also.

So basically... SOUND OFF !!!!!!!

Do we wanna do Fajitas again or go get BBQ from somewhere?


----------



## Texas Friends

*Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!*

Food and Attendance totals:

Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids -
Kenkat: - -
Collinsfam_tx: - -
Rob & Judy - 2Adult
Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & Tortillas (if group wants fajitas)
Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids -
VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We unfortunately are going to have to cancel for the Spring Break Rally. With everything we have going on right now it just isn't possible for us to attend. I hope we can be at the summer rally!

Micah & Curtis


----------



## mswalt

Texas Friends said:


> *Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!*
> 
> Food and Attendance totals:
> 
> Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
> OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
> Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids -
> Kenkat: - -
> Collinsfam_tx: - -
> Rob & Judy - 2Adult
> Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & Tortillas (if group wants fajitas)
> Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
> MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and some kind of side
> VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

mswalt said:


> *Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!*
> 
> Food and Attendance totals:
> 
> Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
> OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
> Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids -
> Kenkat: - -
> Collinsfam_tx: - -
> Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
> Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & Tortillas (if group wants fajitas)
> Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
> MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and some kind of side
> VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs


[/quote]
Fajitas sounds good to me...


----------



## crawgator

fajitas would be good.


----------



## vdub

actually they would be great!


----------



## mswalt

Third vote here!

Just let me know how much money you need to help with the costs of the meats.

Mark


----------



## vdub

Absolutely! Put a price on it and don't skimp on the meat...


----------



## Texas Friends

Thats 3-4 Yays for Fajitas... Any others?

Updated list-

*Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!*

Food and Attendance totals:

Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids -
Kenkat: - -
Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & Tortillas (if group wants fajitas)
Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and some kind of side
VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs


----------



## vdub

That's about 30 people so far. Would 3 doz (72 halves) deviled eggs be enough or should I kick it up to 4 doz? Believe most folks can't get enough of deviled eggs...


----------



## mswalt

vdub said:


> That's about 30 people so far. Would 3 doz (72 halves) deviled eggs be enough or should I kick it up to 4 doz? Believe most folks can't get enough of deviled eggs...


Well, my personal opinion is like yours. The more, the better. If there's any left over, we can eat them the next day. I'm sure some of us will be getting together for meals over the next few days.

Looking forward to meeting you.

Mark


----------



## vdub

4 dozen it is, then


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We are really bummed about not being able to come to the Rally. Basically it boils down to our living situation. We sold our house back in December and have been living with our in-laws since then and will be here until our new home is done. Right now, we are trying to save all we can for the new house. Our cats are using the Outback as their living space right now and it is going to be very expensive to board them for the week. So we are going to have to bow out of this Rally...to our great disappointment. We miss you all already.

Curtis and Micah


----------



## mswalt

collinsfam_tx said:


> We are really bummed about not being able to come to the Rally. Basically it boils down to our living situation. We sold our house back in December and have been living with our in-laws since then and will be here until our new home is done. Right now, we are trying to save all we can for the new house. Our cats are using the Outback as their living space right now and it is going to be very expensive to board them for the week. So we are going to have to bow out of this Rally...to our great disappointment. We miss you all already.
> 
> Curtis and Micah


Yeah, we're bummed about it, too. We were looking forward to seeing y'all.

And your jalapeno poppers!!!

Maybe next time.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty

All we are really missing is Refried Beans .... if no one jumps on it i can bring some...

Fajitas are fine .. lets make sure that we do some chicken also since we have some Chicken eaters out there also..

only 6 days to go...


----------



## mswalt

Texas Friends said:


> Thats 3-4 Yays for Fajitas... Any others?
> 
> Updated list-
> 
> *Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!*
> 
> Food and Attendance totals:
> 
> Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
> OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
> Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids -
> Kenkat: - -
> Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
> Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & Tortillas (if group wants fajitas)
> Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
> MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding *and tortillas*
> VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs


----------



## crawgator

Almost here. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ghosty

crawgator said:


> Almost here. I'm really looking forward to it.


Are you bringing the Movie screen this time???


----------



## crawgator

I will make sure we have it. So bring on the movies to watch. We don't always have the best family friendly selection.


----------



## proffsionl

crawgator said:


> I will make sure we have it. So bring on the movies to watch. We don't always have the best family friendly selection.


We'll bring the Pixar and Dreamworks collections with us.


----------



## KenKat

KenKat - Ken & Kathy Mitchell - there will be 2 of us.
Food - Calico Beans (ground beef and 3 types of beans)

We leave Riviera, TX tomorrow (spent 3 mos. - yeah, we're winter Texans) - then spending a few nights in Fredericksburg - then off to San Marcos! Looking forward to meeting everyone;-)


----------



## KenKat

Texas Friends said:


> Thats 3-4 Yays for Fajitas... Any others?
> 
> Updated list-
> 
> *Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!*
> 
> Food and Attendance totals:
> 
> Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
> OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
> Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids -
> Kenkat: - 2 adults (who act like kids) - Calico Beans
> Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
> Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & Tortillas (if group wants fajitas)
> Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
> MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and some kind of side
> VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs


----------



## Ghosty

proffsionl said:


> I will make sure we have it. So bring on the movies to watch. We don't always have the best family friendly selection.


We'll bring the Pixar and Dreamworks collections with us.








[/quote]

I was thinking more like the HURT LOCKER and such ... its hard to drink good Whiskey and watch happy stuff...


----------



## Texas Friends

Updated list-

Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!

Food and Attendance totals:

Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids - Spanish/Mexican Rice
Kenkat: - 2 adults (who act like kids) - Calico Beans
Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & grilled onions
Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and Tortillas
VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs

NOTE:
I was planning on doing both BEEF and CHICKEN for the fajitas...

I read about doing the potluck SUNDAY NIGHT instead of the usual saturday night... *IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE THERE SUNDAY NIGHT FOR THE POTLUCK?*

Mark... If you bring enough Tortillas for everyone I will grill onions for the group also!

Bryan


----------



## mswalt

Texas Friends said:


> Updated list-
> 
> Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!
> 
> Food and Attendance totals:
> 
> Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
> OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
> Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids - Spanish/Mexican Rice
> Kenkat: - 2 adults (who act like kids) - Calico Beans
> Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
> Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & grilled onions
> Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
> MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and Tortillas
> VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs
> 
> NOTE:
> I was planning on doing both BEEF and CHICKEN for the fajitas...
> 
> I read about doing the potluck SUNDAY NIGHT instead of the usual saturday night... *IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE THERE SUNDAY NIGHT FOR THE POTLUCK?*
> 
> Mark... If you bring enough Tortillas for everyone I will grill onions for the group also!
> 
> Bryan


Unless I miscounted, I count 32 total.

Yes, I'll bring enough tortillas for everyone.

And, yes, I figure Sunday night potluck since some of us won't be in until Saturday afternoon. That will give us time to get to the store that night or Sunday to pick up anything we might have forgotten.

See y'all there!

Mark


----------



## KenKat

YES! Ken & Kathy will be there Sunday night (3/14) for the potluck.

Enjoying Lady Bird Johnson Municipal Park here in Fredericksburg - just arrived this afternoon! ;-) See ya'll soon! (we'll arrive Pecan Park on Friday, the 12th.)



Texas Friends said:


> Updated list-
> 
> Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!
> 
> Food and Attendance totals:
> 
> Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
> OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
> Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids - Spanish/Mexican Rice
> Kenkat: - 2 adults (who act like kids) - Calico Beans
> Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
> Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & grilled onions
> Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
> MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and Tortillas
> VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs
> 
> NOTE:
> I was planning on doing both BEEF and CHICKEN for the fajitas...
> 
> I read about doing the potluck SUNDAY NIGHT instead of the usual saturday night... *IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE THERE SUNDAY NIGHT FOR THE POTLUCK?*
> 
> Mark... If you bring enough Tortillas for everyone I will grill onions for the group also!
> 
> Bryan


----------



## OuttaHere

Add one more adult for us for the potluck. Our son will be driving down for the day. Is anyone interested in "happy hour"? I have a new recipe for Mojito's. Let me know!!!


----------



## vdub

We were just up at LBJ today! We ate schnitzel at AusLänder -- not nearly as good as the stuff I make. Put in app to be volunteers next winter at LBJ. Absolutely beautiful area. I totally understand why LBJ kept coming back to this area.


----------



## Tex Ag

We're looking forward to the weekend. Looks like the weather is going to be amazing. We're leaving Friday by 2 and hope to be there by 7. Send a search party if we're not there by 9!

Hope everyone has a safe trip.

Keith

Updated list-

Please cut and paste your information or make any changes or corrections!

Food and Attendance totals:

Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids - Spanish/Mexican Rice
Kenkat: - 2 adults (who act like kids) - Calico Beans
Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & grilled onions
Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and Tortillas
VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs
Tex Ag - 2 Adults/3 kids - chips and queso


----------



## mswalt

Keith,

I was wondering if y'all were going to make it! Great!

See you there.

*Looks like 38 for dinner*!!!

Mark


----------



## Ghosty

mswalt said:


> That's about 30 people so far. Would 3 doz (72 halves) deviled eggs be enough or should I kick it up to 4 doz? Believe most folks can't get enough of deviled eggs...


Well, my personal opinion is like yours. The more, the better. If there's any left over, we can eat them the next day. I'm sure some of us will be getting together for meals over the next few days.

Looking forward to meeting you.

Mark
[/quote]

BREAKFAST AT MARK'S TRAILER THE NEXT DAY .... YEEEAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## vdub

Sheezee! Maybe 5 dozen!


----------



## KenKat

We're going to town today (Fredericksburg) and having lunch at AusLander - heard great reviews. Will you be bringing schnitzel to the potluck;-) ?? With sauerkraut, of course!! ;-D



vdub said:


> We were just up at LBJ today! We ate schnitzel at AusLänder -- not nearly as good as the stuff I make. Put in app to be volunteers next winter at LBJ. Absolutely beautiful area. I totally understand why LBJ kept coming back to this area.


----------



## KenKat

That would be fine with us.... We enjoy 'happy hour' - and just to let others know (who don't know us), we are not the 'get drunk' kind of folks. Just a couple of beers - esp. around children (so they know we can have fun without alcohol most evenings! ;-) What can we bring for the Mojito recipe?



OuttaHere said:


> Add one more adult for us for the potluck. Our son will be driving down for the day. Is anyone interested in "happy hour"? I have a new recipe for Mojito's. Let me know!!!


----------



## mswalt

KenKat said:


> Add one more adult for us for the potluck. Our son will be driving down for the day. Is anyone interested in "happy hour"? I have a new recipe for Mojito's. Let me know!!!


[/quote]

Ken, I think you'll find that none of us are. A few drinks now and then but I have never seen anyone over indulge at one of these affairs.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty

mswalt said:


> Add one more adult for us for the potluck. Our son will be driving down for the day. Is anyone interested in "happy hour"? I have a new recipe for Mojito's. Let me know!!!


[/quote]

Ken, I think you'll find that none of us are. A few drinks now and then but I have never seen anyone over indulge at one of these affairs.

Mark
[/quote]

Of course Mark is usually passed out by 1600 from all the shopping he gets dragged to at the Outlet Mall down the street... LOL

I personally have never turned down a good Mojito ... or margarita... or ... well the list goes on....


----------



## mswalt

> Of course Mark is usually passed out by 1600 from all the shopping he gets dragged to at the Outlet Mall down the street... LOL
> 
> I personally have never turned down a good Mojito ... or margarita... or ... well the list goes on....


You got that right......and I'm sure the plans are already made for another excursion to them this time, too.

BTW, I thought you had to have *some* jito first before you could have *mo'* jito.









Mark


----------



## proffsionl

mswalt said:


> Of course Mark is usually passed out by 1600 from all the shopping he gets dragged to at the Outlet Mall down the street... LOL
> 
> I personally have never turned down a good Mojito ... or margarita... or ... well the list goes on....
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right......and I'm sure the plans are already made for another excursion to them this time, too.
> 
> BTW, I thought you had to have *some* jito first before you could have *mo'* jito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

That was a good one. I had to go to SA today...of course, had to stop at Camping World (just to browse, of course). I can already see slideout awnings in our future.


----------



## vdub

Soooo, you were in New Braunfels today, eh? We were there, too. About 1030. Needed a pressure relief valve for the hot water tank. They didn't have it -- seems they don't carry a very big inventory of spares.

Having a wonderful time at Canyon Lake. Had a little 4 point buck eat a small piece of bread out of my hand -- even got pictures.


----------



## Ghosty

vdub said:


> Having a wonderful time at Canyon Lake. Had a little 4 point buck eat a small piece of bread out of my hand -- even got pictures.


Now of course if you show up with Venison we are going to wonder some ...


----------



## vdub

Oh, no.... They're my pets (until October)....


----------



## crawgator

We hope to be there in 24 hours. I hope we make it out of here on time in the morning.


----------



## Ghosty

We are shooting for being on the road at 1400 .. that gives us a pull in at 1600 ... just wanting to beat all the bloody Spring Break traffic that we got hit with last year ... man if I have to sit throgh another traffic jam like last year with half naked drunk coeds hanging out of cars on their way to Corpus ... wait .. what the heck am i saying ...


----------



## Texas Friends

Count us in on the Happy hour!!!!

We are planning on arriving tomorrow mid afternoon to beat some of the Austin traffic.
Looking forward to seeing everyone again!

Bryan

p.s. If anyone wants to volunteer another grill sunday night to help speed up the fajita cooking that would be great!

Food and Attendance totals:

Outtahere: - 2Adult/1Kid - Beans & pizza for kids
OutbackSteve - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Salsa
Ghosty - 2Adult/2Kids - Spanish/Mexican Rice
Kenkat: - 2 adults (who act like kids) - Calico Beans
Rob & Judy - 2Adult - Cheese, Sour cream and Avacado
Texas Friends - 2Adult/2Kids - Fajita Meat & grilled onions
Proffsionl - 2Adult/2Kids - Corn Bread Casserole & mini pecan muffins
MSWALT - 3Adult/4Kids - Banana pudding and Tortillas
VDUB - 2Adult - Deviled Eggs
Tex Ag - 2 Adults/3 kids - chips and queso


----------



## crawgator

I might be upping the count. I may have another kid with me.


----------



## Texas Friends

...another kid here and there is fine!


----------



## proffsionl

Well, we decided we have had enough of our suburban home, so we'll be getting to the campground today (rather than tomorrow). Probably will be wheeling in there by 6 or so (hopefully earlier, if work allows).


----------



## vdub

We're at the Canyon Lake RAFB RV place. Sure glad I tapped into this place for a full month. They told me yesterday that the place was absolutely booked up thru the end of the month. Pecan Park told me the same thing and weren't unhappy to see us punch out -- believe they had someone on the telephone at that time that made a reservation for the spot.

We might be down to see you all tomorrow. Otherwise, we'll be there for the potluck on Sunday. What time does it start? Whenever? Have 5 dozen eggs boiled and ready to make into deviled eggs!


----------



## OuttaHere

Just did inventory and found napkins, plates and plastic ware from the last ralley...


----------



## mswalt

vdub said:


> We might be down to see you all tomorrow. Otherwise, we'll be there for the potluck on Sunday. What time does it start? Whenever? Have 5 dozen eggs boiled and ready to make into deviled eggs!


Usually eat around 5:30 or so. Come on over any time. There'll be plenty of people to hang out with!

Headin' out in the morning. Barring any unforeseen problems, should hit Pecan Park around 3:00 or so.

Mark


----------



## vdub

Many, many thanks to our Texas friends for the great company and fantastic food! It was really nice to meet all of you. See you next year...


----------



## mswalt

vdub said:


> Many, many thanks to our Texas friends for the great company and fantastic food! It was really nice to meet all of you. See you next year...


Right back at you! It was great to meet you and mdub!

Thanks for coming.

Mark


----------



## mswalt

Well, after a terrible start for the rally trip itself, we made it home OK. Took a little longer with the rain, but arrived safe and sound.

Only problem this time was the site where we park the Cardinal was too soft from the rain and we could not get it parked in our new spot. This site is just not working out; now we gotta find another storage facility!

Had a great time otherwise! It's always great to see old friends!

Mark


----------



## crawgator

After our sudden departure we are back home safe and sound. I have learned to verify those reservations, that is for sure and maybe even pay closer attention to the dates.

Had a great time seeing everyone again and meeting some new outbackers, hope we can make it to the next one.

Michelle


----------



## crawgator

I have put up the Pics I took on Picasa. Warning A LOT of puppy pictures. I could not get the link thing to work right. I am still working on them.

http://picasaweb.google.com/crawgator85/OutbackersSpringRally2010?feat=directlink


----------



## mswalt

crawgator said:


> I have put up the Pics I took on Picasa. Warning A LOT of puppy pictures. I could not get the link thing to work right. I am still working on them.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/crawgator85/OutbackersSpringRally2010?feat=directlink


Some great shots. Thanks for posting!

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere

Well guys... I realize this wasn't the best rally. #1. tell me what you think would improve it. #2. if you had a problem at Pecan Park, let me know so I can pass that along to them. #3. are we willing to give up the indoor pool? #4. (and you will not hurt my feelings)... think Mark is the best wagonmaster EVER!!!!!

Personally, I would like our trailers to be closer together, maybe do the spots north of the cabins? Five on each side?

It was good seeing eveyone again and looking forward to the next rally!


----------



## proffsionl

Finally, we are back from our spring break week. We left the rally site and spent five days at Blazing Star in San Antonio, then went to Sea World, the Witte Museum, and other interesting sites in SA.

Below is a link to photos from the rally and our trip. You'll see photos from the rally, visiting friends downtown in SA, the Witte Museum, Sea World, and Natural Bridge Caverns (very cool place).

Oh, then I got to tow the trailer back to Austin in 40 mph crosswinds...very interesting experience.









It was great to see everyone and we are looking forward to the next one...









clicky


----------



## KenKat

What a great rally everyone! Thanks for letting us join in!

We're enjoying Canyon Lake (Potter's Creek) - then we'll slowly move north via OK City, OK - to NW Arkansas - and then be home by April 10th. Love the Corps of Engineer campsites - Golden Age Pass gets us in for half price;-) We'll try to follow them on the way home!

We thought Pecan Park was a great campground - facilities and people were great! (their first movie night, that 1st Friday night, was hosted by their 'social directors' - Ken and I were the only ones there;-) Great park for kids too. We enjoyed the river walk and the disc golf;-)

Thanks again! Hope to see you again!


----------

